# Configure Wireless Access Point



## Lowtrawler (Jul 28, 2010)

I have an existing network using a Buffalo N300 wireless router configured as 192.168.11 and 255.255.255

I have recently purchased a Sony Bravia TV with internet capability and would like to connect a second router – the Belkin F5D-8233 – as an access point for the TV. As I already have the router, it is cheaper than me purchasing the Sony wireless dongle.

Essentially, the Buffalo is connected to my PC in one room and provides the internet access. The Belkin would be in another room, connected via Ethernet to the TV.

I have set the Belkin up to use 192.168.11.10 with the same SSID and security settings as the Buffalo. I have also set it up as an Access point.

I have connected the Belkin and the Buffalo together via the Ethernet LAN ports to try and do an initial configuration but I cannot see the Belkin when I do this even though the LAN ports light up.

Can someone give me step by step instructions on how to configure the Belkin so that it gets internet access wirelessly in the other room?

I have been able to confure the TV so that it sees and connects to the Belkin but obviously this is of little use unless it can connect to the internet through that connection.

Thanks, any help appreciated.


----------



## r9 (Jul 28, 2010)

Setting same SSID on both routers wont connect them. You should set Belkin router to connect via wireless to the Buffalo N300. By changing the mode that operates on. WDS mode (depending on router firmware). After that you enter SSID and Password for the Buffalo.


----------



## Hybrid_theory (Jul 28, 2010)

I'm not sure what the belkin offers in terms of standard features. But you want it to operate as a wireless client or wireless ethernet bridge. It requires the same SSID and security information, and some say the same channel helps as well.

If your router doesnt offer this, consider flashing it with ddwrt. http://www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database check support for your router there. And follow the instructions at the peacock thread: http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=51486


----------



## Lowtrawler (Aug 9, 2010)

OK - I changed my approach and have been successful.  I flashed the Buffalo with dd-wrt and configured as a wireless bridge, using the Belkin as the main DHCP access point.

I successfully setup the wireless bridge to provide the television with internet access and DLNA server access.  However, I was very disappointed with the streaming quality using Windows Media Player 12.  The picture was extremely pixelated and virtually unwatchable.  This was despite my having a strong wireless connection.  

Just on the off chance, I decided to try a different DLNA server – Mezzmo (www.mezzmo.com).  Wow!  The picture quality was indistinguishable from playing the DIVX source file directly through the TV.  Not only that, the program worked straight out of the box.  It detected the Television, configured the firewall and catalogued my media files automatically.  The server automatically appeared in the TV menu and videos showed a meaningful picture to illustrate the content of each video file.  I was gob-smacked.  I never thought that the DLNA server would make so much difference.  Mezzmo has transformed my opinion of the TV streaming from don’t bother to being essential.  I recommend everyone to give it a go.


----------

